# Boot Up Times - Lets See



## Goten (Feb 25, 2011)

I am making this thread to see people's boot up times on different OSs and their pc configs. We will be discussing about boot up times for the moment you press the power button to the moment you pc usage is 1% or  may be fluctuating to 2%. You can check that in Windows Task Manager/Performance.

So we will be discussing and helping each other to make our computers a nicer place to login to.



> My Os - Xp Sp2
> Proc - Intel centrino duo 1.73
> Ram - 1gb ddr2 667
> Hdd - 5400rpm Seagate
> AV - Avast 6 Free Edition


So All i need to do now is restart. And please record ur time untill ur proc show 0% usage and its stable there.



> 52seconds



Peace~~~!


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 1.66 Ghz, 1GB RAM, 120GB 5400 rpm Hard Disk.

Arch Linux: 22 seconds
Windows 7: 1 minute 30 seconds


----------



## Goten (Feb 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 1.66 Ghz, 1GB RAM, 120GB 5400 rpm Hard Disk.
> 
> Arch Linux: 22 seconds
> Windows 7: 1 minute 30 seconds



Sweetness with Arch linux.....I dont have space to install or download anything ......You have got decent performance with 7 too....Whats ur Antivirus by the way.

Also...is there anything unique you do to make ur startups faster except msconfig.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

Goten said:


> Whats ur Antivirus by the way.


Avira AntiVir.



Goten said:


> Also...is there anything unique you do to make ur startups faster except msconfig.


Nothing much. Avira is perhaps the only thing which loads at start-up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2011)

Goten said:


> So All i need to do now is restart. And please record ur time untill ur proc show 0% usage and its stable there.



u mean after the desktop shows check the CPU usage in Task Manager upto
1% or 0% then press stop timer....


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

Intel Celeron 2.4 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, 160 GB Hdd @7200 RPM

OS-Windows 7
Time- Exact 60 seconds


I also have Windows XP. Will post its results later.


----------



## Goten (Feb 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Avira AntiVir.
> 
> 
> Nothing much. Avira is perhaps the only thing which loads at start-up.



Yeah 3 years back I was using AVG which by the way crashed everytime i inserted a worm ridden pendrive....So i switched to Avira Antivir which was ok and i used it for a year with only 1 xp reinstallation but i did find it crashing too with pendrives injecting in worms. So switched to Avast and have been using it for 2 years with only 1 mysterious reinstallation. It crashed a few days back mysteriously and I dont know the reason as my drunk friends dont want to tell me the reason why it did. I think they were watching some weird pornography online and later when i switched up it in the morning i just saw a blue screen. So hail Avast because its AVAST 6 with sandbox and free and it is so pir*cy compatible(Does not delete keygens or cracked files[sweetness])...happiness in sadness.

Yeah i have many things opening up when windows boot up...I am sure i can do bootup in 35secs. If i remove Hp wireless assistant, bluetooth, hamachi, panda usb vaccine, razer deathadder driver.

Peace~~~!

Peace out~~~!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow... Recording boot times! What an idea sirji 

Will record and tell my times at evening. Replying to this thread to get subscribed


----------



## Goten (Feb 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Intel Celeron 2.4 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, 160 GB Hdd @7200 RPM
> 
> OS-Windows 7
> Time- Exact 60 seconds
> ...



Nice....Yeah lets see what with ur windows xp......Intel celeron 2.4...Is it even dual core.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> u mean after the desktop shows check the CPU usage in Task Manager upto
> 1% or 0% then press stop timer....



Yes sir I mean exactly that..

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




vineet369 said:


> Wow... Recording boot times! What an idea sirji
> 
> Will record and tell my times at evening. Replying to this thread to get subscribed



You look quite enthusiastic....I hope u do under 2minutes....Oooo.

Peace~~~!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

not dual core.
I overclocked it 600 mhz from 1.8 ghz to 2.4 ghz

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------

Windows XP result- Service pack 3-

50 seconds.


Tune up Utilities 2011 bloats startup. Its not there in Windows 7 though.


----------



## Goten (Feb 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> not dual core.
> I overclocked it 600 mhz from 1.8 ghz to 2.4 ghz
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------
> ...



You overclocked a laptop????

Peace~~~!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2011)

tubelight ... 3 seconds


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2011)

My Os - Ubuntu 10.10
Proc - AMD 7750 BE
Ram - 4Gb DDR2 800MHz
Hdd - 7200rpm Seagate

time taken: 1 minute 5 seconds.

Tried to record the same for my work laptop. waited for 5 minutes and still the usage was above 40%. say hi to bloatware


----------



## Goten (Feb 26, 2011)

desiibond said:


> My Os - Ubuntu 10.10
> Proc - AMD 7750 BE
> Ram - 4Gb DDR2 800MHz
> Hdd - 7200rpm Seagate
> ...



You should definitely try out ARCH LINUX.
Its fast as hell i heard. (Resource - ico)

Peace~~~!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah. saw ico's times. breathtaking. my extra HDD is with a friend. will see if I can get it tomorrow and put arch on it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine 10.10 boots in 50 seconds (15s to GRUB and 30-35s to complete boot up). Not sure what's wrong though, sometime ago with 10.04 it used to boot in 15-20s (plus 15s) for me.


----------



## Goten (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be trying out Arch on my pendrive with a new partition on it.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

Goten said:


> I will be trying out Arch on my *pendrive* with a new partition on it.
> 
> Peace~~~!


No use. 

Arch is actually for experienced Linux users. You start with command-line and then set-up everything manually.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 26, 2011)

OS - Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Processor - AMD Athlon II X4 630
Ram - 4gb ddr3 1333
HDD - 7200rpm Seagate
AV - Avast 6 Free Edition
Boot time : 1.01 mins (recorded from boot screen to the appearance of last tray icon - ATI control centre)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

Windows 7 Ultimate x64
E7400 @ 3GHz
4GB DDR2
WD 640GB AAKS

Boot time ~ 30 to 35 seconds


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2011)

Windows Vista on an old 1.83Ghz Core 2 Laptop

Bootup time : 11 min 23 sec... :'(

So many items gets started at bootup. But I'm so lazy to open msconfig , cause It'll take nother two min to open :'(


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Still the same old lazy guy....  

You better move to Windows 7 buddy.


----------



## Goten (Feb 26, 2011)

ico said:


> No use.
> 
> Arch is actually for experienced Linux users. You start with command-line and then set-up everything manually.



Hmmm.....that a real bummer.....now will have to read thru tutorials.....Yeah i started off with booting from my pendrive...Wish wosh....then it stopped....And it said...would you try it to set up manually....OOooo.... will get thru....Ubuntu and fedora were quite different.....I see.

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> OS - Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
> Processor - AMD Athlon II X4 630
> Ram - 4gb ddr3 1333
> HDD - 7200rpm Seagate
> ...



Now thats nice.

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




furious_gamer said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate x64
> E7400 @ 3GHz
> 2GB DDR2
> WD 640GB AAKS
> ...



Hmmm....i dunno guys...But is he lying.

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




eggman said:


> Windows Vista on an old 1.83Ghz Core 2 Laptop
> 
> Bootup time : 11 min 23 sec... :'(
> 
> So many items gets started at bootup. But I'm so lazy to open msconfig , cause It'll take nother two min to open :'(



Hmmm.....I am pulling out my hair....from everywhere.

Peace~~~!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

Goten said:


> Hmmm....i dunno guys...But is he lying.




hey, i don't have any AV, any startup sucking programs installed. So no wonder in it.


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2011)

Goten said:


> Hmmm.....I am pulling out my hair....from *everywhere.*



Everywhere??


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is mine, Windows 7 x64, with NIS 2011 and Logitech KB+Mice panel, Daemon Tool and my Business software loads at start up 

Boot Manager screen to OS- 36-37 secs.
Will test XP x86 now,
Boot Manager Screen to OS- 1:04:98 Mins.


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2011)

How do you guys time it..?


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> How do you guys time it..?


Bootloader menu to Desktop screen for me.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ start recordng ur time from the moment you press power ON button ... untill ur proc show 0 to 2% usage in CPU task manager...


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ start recordng ur time from the moment you press power ON button ... untill ur proc show 0 to 2% usage in CPU task manager...


Laptop switched on.

Acer and BIOS screen. [POST - Common for everyone]

Boot-loader menu which asks me whether to boot in Linux or Windows. [I start from here]

Desktop loads fully. [I stop here]

If I'll follow your way, it will also include the time taken to POST which varies from hardware to hardware.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

thats okay.. 
On My Laptop Os - Win7 Ultimate
Proc - Intel C2D T7100
Ram - 1GB ddr2 667
AV - Avira 
and some other small items at startup.. 

Time taken - 1 min 45 sec


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2011)

eggman said:


> Everywhere??


----------



## Goten (Feb 26, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> thats okay..
> On My Laptop Os - Win7 Ultimate
> Proc - Intel C2D T7100
> Ram - 1GB ddr2 667
> ...



Thats okeish timing.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

OK. So here I go.

*Moment press Switch On button* to *Moment when everything is loaded* on the desktop, and CPU shows low activity = *1 min 29 sec*

Config: *Windows 7 *on *Pentium 4* (U read it right) with *2.4 GHz*, and *1 GB RAM*.

But, here's the catch, processor activity didn't reach 1 - 2 % like ever. But, it doesn't feel like lot of applications is running and after the above time, I can start my work.
Can the reason of CPU never reaching 1-2% activity can be that uTorrent is running in the background.
PS: I have no Antivirus installed


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 27, 2011)

42 seconds using W7 x86. 
Rig in sig.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2011)

Goten said:


> You overclocked a laptop????
> 
> Peace~~~!



Desktop


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 27, 2011)

*5.6* Seconds

C2D, Win XP SP 3 Super Optimized with minimum start ups.


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

^^
What. How..? Please could you give a link or more details. Any such trick available for Win7.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

> 5.6 Seconds
> 
> C2D, Win XP SP 3 Super Optimized with minimum start ups.


huh?!!!


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> What. How..? Please could you give a link or more details. Any such trick available for Win7.



+1 
5.6 thats freaking Unbelievable


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2011)

and impossible I guess


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2011)

I think 5.6 is counted from 'Welcome' screen.


----------



## Goten (Feb 27, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> *5.6* Seconds
> 
> C2D, Win XP SP 3 Super Optimized with minimum start ups.



Arey bhai restart karo.Hibernate nahi.

Dissapointing.

Peace~~~!


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

I think Mac Books can do that...!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 42 seconds using W7 x86.
> Rig in sig.



whats your hdd RPM? 10000?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> *5.6* Seconds
> 
> C2D, Win XP SP 3 Super Optimized with minimum start ups.



Wow. And it takes me 15 seconds to reach boot loader.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

5.6 IS impossible. Specially, when even Chrome OS, don't claim to boot that fast!
Please give us a fair reading, The Conqueror. Or a video (with a clock, at one side) for a proof


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> *5.6* Seconds
> 
> C2D, Win XP SP 3 Super Optimized with minimum start ups.



  
not possible.....

my cpu usage never reaches 0~2%..its always fluctuating as 16%~35% ???


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> not possible.....
> 
> my cpu usage never reaches 0~2%..its always fluctuating as 16%~35% ???




Thats maybe coz of some adware or malware or some virus who is eating up the cpu usage.....which process is running??


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ Maybe anyone didn't noticed, my post, in which I said, that even my CPU usage dont ever reach 1-2%.
The most probable reason for this looks to me is uTorrent, which always runs at the background downloading "stuff".


----------



## Goten (Feb 28, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Maybe anyone didn't noticed, my post, in which I said, that even my CPU usage dont ever reach 1-2%.
> The most probable reason for this looks to me is uTorrent, which always runs at the background downloading "stuff".



Then autostartup band karo utorrent ka.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ So do we have to record our startup timings, disabling every startup items??


----------



## R2K (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine was 58 Seconds with the lappy in the signature
And the OS was w7 with avira av


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Thats maybe coz of some adware or malware or some virus who is eating up the cpu usage.....which process is running??


Nope.....PC is virus free...& i use malwarebytes antimalware to remove such
infections....




vineet369 said:


> ^^ Maybe anyone didn't noticed, my post, in which I said, that even my CPU usage dont ever reach 1-2%.
> The most probable reason for this looks to me is uTorrent, which always runs at the background downloading "stuff".



i dnt have utorrent in startup....i'll post the Hijack this report soon.I have almost 76 processes in background.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> I have almost 76 processes in background.



:eeksign:

Looks like you have not optimized the startup.
I have just 52 processes running at the start, including uTorrent and Trillian chat   client, and NetMeter.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> whats your hdd RPM? 10000?


5400rpm
Its a laptop.

And I have 37 processes at startup.

@ conqueror
5.6 is impossible.
Even I have used "optimized" XP. It still takes 20 - 30 secs.

Even my mobile can't boot in 5.6 secs


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 1, 2011)

56 seconds 

Intel C2D E8400, 2gb ddr2 ram, 250 gb hdd, Nvidia 8400,Windows 7.

Seems alrite


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Even my mobile can't boot in 5.6 secs



Heck, my BB takes longer than my Win7 workstation, after a hard reset.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> *5.6* Seconds
> 
> C2D, Win XP SP 3 Super Optimized with minimum start ups.



oye. we are talking about boot times, not wake from hibernation


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Even for hibernation, thats way too fast


----------



## Goten (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Even for hibernation, thats way too fast



Hehehehehe.

He was being a smartass.

Peace~~~!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Windows 7 is super optimised. Not XP


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Goten said:


> Hehehehehe.
> 
> He was being a smartass.
> 
> Peace~~~!





I am waiting for The Conqueror to post a proof for that or else if he teach us how to do that, we too will be happy. Isn't it?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> I am waiting for The Conqueror to post a proof for that or else if he teach us how to do that, we too will be happy. Isn't it?


Maybe he used this
nLite - Deployment Tool for the bootable Unattended Windows installation

It was cool.
I could get XP down to *60MB*. And 8 processes at startup on a fresh install.
Booted under 15 secs on a P4 2.66GHz/256MB. 

He might be able to get 5 secs on a fresh install on a new, fast PC.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ If it is, then atleast he should've have posted that here. Isn't it? Waiting for him to reply on this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

I dont think he used anything like this.

Btw there is no way to speed up till we reach boot loader.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Ejjaktly.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2011)

desiibond said:


> oye. we are talking about boot times, not wake from hibernation suspend


Fixed. Slightly slow for suspend though


----------



## Goten (Mar 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Maybe he used this
> nLite - Deployment Tool for the bootable Unattended Windows installation
> 
> It was cool.
> ...



I might have given it a try if i had two computers.

Peace~~~!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I was certainly talking of my boot up time for Hibernation. Hibernation can usually take 12-13 seconds but it takes under 6 seconds for me (C2D extreme processor) when I make sure that ALL Processes are killed/ended including explorer.exe except a certain necessary exceptions. 


Normal Start up takes up around 18seconds and that was the best I could achieve by optimization.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Well, I was certainly talking of my boot up time for Hibernation. Hibernation can usually take 12-13 seconds but it takes under 6 seconds for me (C2D extreme processor) when I make sure that ALL Processes are killed/ended including explorer.exe except a certain necessary exceptions.


We aren't talking about hibernation here.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> We aren't talking about hibernation here.


I guess someone else also had considered hibernation so thought of the same.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> I guess someone else also had considered hibernation so thought of the same.




OooooOOowwww.

Hibernated killing explorer.exe.? Pls count the time you need to relaunch using taskmanager then add 45 seconds

the final time after following above mentioned steps should be youre boot time +/- 10 seconds.


----------



## Goten (Mar 4, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> I guess someone else also had considered hibernation so thought of the same.



Three words in one.

LOL.

Peace~~~!


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

*Boot time*: 22 seconds

*Software used*: BootRacer

*i.imgur.com/5Oocv.png


*System Specifications*: 


> *Operating System*
> MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
> 
> *CPU
> ...



*Software used*: Speccy

*i.imgur.com/PBols.png


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2011)

2o minutes, might as well take a power nap


----------



## sam9s (May 25, 2011)

Can people with SSD participate ...

I have not recorded time from dead power on, but from the time I put my password windows load in 5-6 secs flat...... So I presume right from power off stage it should not be more than 12-15 secs. I will use Sygeeks method to recoed when I get home today and post ...


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

*img830.imageshack.us/img830/1367/bootuptime.jpg

Specifications:
Windows XP SP3 on Pen 4 2.4 GHz, 1 GB DDR Ram, OnBoard Graphics.

@sam9s: Sure, why can't?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 25, 2011)

Mine
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/5808/unledqc.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Can people with SSD participate ...


 Partial cheating  



			
				 Faun said:
			
		

> 2o minutes, might as well take a power nap


 Hows it possible  ?


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Can people with SSD participate ...


Sure, unless your intention serves to make other users jealous.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> Sure, unless your intention serves to make other users jealous.


 His bootimes (as I read in the thread he made for buying) is 4 seconds.

I cant think how is that possible


----------



## sam9s (May 25, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Sure, unless your intention serves to make other users jealous.



hehe .... well human nature, I do love to get few envied eyes ... 



thetechfreak said:


> His bootimes (as I read in the thread he made for buying) is 4 seconds.
> 
> I cant think how is that possible



Its around 6 sec to be vey exact. I have a youtube video, showing the comparision, in the *checkout my sanbridge i7* thread 
There is another youtube video shared by ashu that compares SSD boot upi right frompower off ..... here is the link...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/139500-checkout-my-sandybridge-i7-3.html


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

*i53.tinypic.com/20foriu.jpg

Win7 32bit SP1 & the H/W listed in my siggy.


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

^And I used to think better hardware = better boot-up time. Dunno if it is fair to compare WinXP with Win7 but my crapware has a lesser boot-up time than above with WinXP.


----------



## sam9s (May 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> Win7 32bit SP1 & the H/W listed in my siggy.



BTW just out of curiosity how many applications are getting loaded in the background..????? The extreme right arrow at the task bar might give an idea???


----------



## asingh (May 25, 2011)

Nice application *SyGeek*. Will give a try and post here...!


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^And I used to think better hardware = better boot-up time. Dunno if it is fair to compare WinXP with Win7 but my crapware has a lesser boot-up time than above with WinXP.



HDD is green = slow. possible cause.



sam9s said:


> BTW just out of curiosity how many applications are getting loaded in the background..????? The extreme right arrow at the task bar might give an idea???



utorrent, avast, malwarebytes, orbit & vista switcher.


----------



## noob (May 26, 2011)

30 sec flat. 
thanks to win7 64 bit , 8 GB RAM and MSE AV


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 27, 2011)

C2Q Q8200, 2x2gb 800mhz ddr2, HD 4890, Win 7 x64.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2011)

Boot Time

Manually done :- 1 min 10 sec.. until 1%-2% processor usage.. counted from the moment started pc after shutting it down and not restarting..well it took 15 seconds to boot screen and 20-25 seconds to login ..

*i54.tinypic.com/330ef7o.png


Pretty accurate..


----------

